# Hayden Panettiere's Tattoo Misspelled!



## StereoXGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

The tattoo on *Hayden Panettiere*’s left side is apparently spelled incorrectly.

Her tattoo reads “Vivere senza rimipianti” (”Live without regrets” in Italian) but there’s one too many i’s!

The 19-year-old _Heroes_ starlet’s tattoo says “rimipianti”, but it’s spelled “rimpianti”. Yikes! (...read more)

source: Hayden Panettiere’s Tattoo is Misspelled! | Hayden Panettiere : Just Jared

Well, that sucks! lol! Unless it's supposed to be ironic?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 2, 2009)

Aww how crappy! I'm fearful of getting tattoos in a different language for the same reason.


----------



## ravenlox (Jun 2, 2009)

I'm wondering if she regrets the tattoo now.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 2, 2009)

I saw this a while ago, I would be so mad! I think that's why I've always avoided tattoo's in other languages, even Chinese symbols, they look cool but your never going to know what they really say/mean.


----------



## Karren (Jun 2, 2009)

So those tatoo pens don't have spell check or what?? Lol.


----------



## candygalore (Jun 2, 2009)

lol.


----------



## HairEgo (Jun 2, 2009)

Sucks. It could one of those words that can be spelt several ways? Did I just make that up....there are words like that, right?! lol


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *HairEgo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Sucks. It could one of those words that can be spelt several ways? Did I just make that up....there are words like that, right?! lol lol! Like colour=color, gray=grey?
I thought maybe, but the Italian speaking commenters on JJ seemed pretty adamant that â€œrimipiantiâ€ is not a word.


----------



## Roxie (Jun 2, 2009)

Oops


----------



## jewele (Jun 3, 2009)

that sucks. She should cover it up into something else. If you can't spell the word yourself then don't get it tattooed on you.


----------



## Anthea (Jun 3, 2009)

How embarrassing, it not like you can rub it out.


----------



## Darla (Jun 3, 2009)

Reality is how many people is she going to show that to who are even going to know what it means?


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 3, 2009)

Curious on what part of her body she has the tattoo on - the upper photo looks like her bottom.


----------



## Bronzehoni (Jun 3, 2009)

yikes! now might be a good time to consider laser removal!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jun 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Dragonfly* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Curious on what part of her body she has the tattoo on - the upper photo looks like her bottom. lol! It does kind of look like that, but it's actually on her ribcage:


----------

